# Is it new wheeer dealers tonight?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Or am i like a month early :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes mate, tonight at 9pm on the Discovery Channel


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

And look out for the first of the Terraclean adverts during the break. Should be interesting to see what they have come up with


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooh glad I spotted this  Sky+ed


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just spotted this cheers


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Just tuned in


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 for me cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This DB7 must have mooooooooonnnnn miles on it!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

kasman said:


> And look out for the first of the Terraclean adverts during the break. Should be interesting to see what they have come up with


MMMMM, not sure about that. Well, being the Stamford dealer for T/clean, i`ll soon see if it works, fingers crossed


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Was surprised at him leaving the rear alignment as it was as it suits the camber on our British roads. Is this a usual thing?!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah i was wondering about the miles...
can't believe they make so little on these cars though considering all the work they put into it...:doublesho

i didn't think much of the wheels when done either...? looked ok and not a bad price but they just looked like the original ones...:lol:

still, i do like watching WD, and that was a lotta car for the money...:devil:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

sfstu said:


> yeah i was wondering about the miles...
> can't believe they make so little on these cars though considering all the work they put into it...:doublesho


If they costed Edd China's time into it they'd make a loss on every single car. Still entertaining to watch though.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

trouble seems to be, brewer's rubbish at buying and rubbish at selling...:doublesho
always like watching resto programmes though and always nice to see a shabby car given a new lease of life...:thumb:


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Just found the car, not too many miles either..

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...n/db7/aston-martin-db7-db7-coupe-1996/1079880


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

wayne_w said:


> Just found the car, not too many miles either..
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...n/db7/aston-martin-db7-db7-coupe-1996/1079880


good eyes...:thumb:

surprisingly low miles...strange theres no mention of WD's doing the resto...
still think its a lot of car for the money, but i'd be sweating the repair bills as they came up...:doublesho also looks like a colour that would come up nice with a polish and wax....:buffer::thumb:
stu


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Early i6's are not killers for parts as it has mostly jaguar underpinnings so brakes, suspension and running gear are not bespoke, you just need to source your parts away from AM dealers  

That's not strong money from a dealer BTW


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

wayne_w said:


> Just found the car, not too many miles either..
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...n/db7/aston-martin-db7-db7-coupe-1996/1079880


Whoever wrote the ad can't count


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

They did a decent job of transforming the Range Rover Vogue on last nights episode. I think I preferred it when they were doing more old school restorations, as the show has become more like an automotive version of 'Changing Rooms' with car make overs. 

Still entertaining to watch though.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> They did a decent job of transforming the Range Rover Vogue on last nights episode. I think I preferred it when they were doing more old school restorations, as the show has become more like an automotive version of 'Changing Rooms' with car make overs.
> 
> Still entertaining to watch though.


I do occasionally watch the old original series, where they bought and renovated for a grand! Wish they done one or two like that per series!

Its a car show at the end of the day that has so many staged parts in it, personally with the amount of repeats that channels like Discovery, History etc do I wish that with car shows (and other types of shows) they done a 1 hour primetime version, then say maybe a 2 hour version that showed some of the bits that ended up on the cutting room floor, stick it on at 3am so we can Sky Plus it and it would keep people like us happy along with the more 'entertainment' side of the show!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Me old mate edd china!










Wheeler dealers is epic but mike brewer is a ****


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

The Range Rover from last night is up for sale already 

Wheeler Dealer RR

I did look a lot better than it started out though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I know its just a tv programme but there are lots of inconsistencies on WD.

I dont think WD accounted for the new tyres that suddenly appeared on the RR. And Ive heard that a reconditioned compressor for the suspension would cost a lot more than the £140 or so that they stated. 

Same when they did the Defender, at the end of the programme it suddenly had a melted front grill.

They never make a profit either do they, and if they ever factored in Ed China's labour costs then they would be bankrupt  I still enjoy watching the series though.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

RobP said:


> The Range Rover from last night is up for sale already
> 
> Wheeler Dealer RR
> 
> I did look a lot better than it started out though.


For a v hefty mark up!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> They never make a profit either do they, and if they ever factored in Ed China's labour costs then they would be bankrupt  I still enjoy watching the series though.


lol yeh, that one always makes me laugh - or all of his tools/car lift :lol:

still though, do like watching them - can't beat a bit of car tinkering :thumb:

drew


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> And Ive heard that a reconditioned compressor for the suspension would cost a lot more than the £140 or so that they stated.
> 
> I still enjoy watching the series though.


Reading some of the posts on a Range Rover forum it seems he didn't try hard enough to get the part to fix his own compressor either. They all seem to be able to suggest exactly where he could have the compressor piston ring.

Despite all the times I shout at the tv at some of the stuff Mike and Ed do, I do watch every episode and enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

That range rover turned out really well. Considering they bought the car for £5k I don't think anyone in their right mind would pay £13k for it.


----------

